# Baby Bunny



## DottieB (Mar 15, 2013)

My husband ran over this baby with the mower by accident, any ideas if it can be saved?!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

No idea, I would assume it will died from shock. If not, maybe some sugar water and fresh greens.


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

Poor little bunny! It's hard to save rabbits because they don't fight for their lives due to being prey. His eyes are open and he looks pretty alert. So that's good. If he won't eat he won't make it so hopefully he will eat. Good luck - hoping for the best.


----------



## Dyanne05 (Apr 10, 2013)

I have had success raising bunnies it is very hard though. Keep it warm and give him some sugar water with a dropper for 24 hours.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

How is the baby doing today?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Put it back in the nest of you can find the nest. Then put a milk crate upside down over the nest. Mama will not abandon the baby even after you've touched it. They only eat once a day, very rich milk. Hope it's a good outcome.


----------



## Dyanne05 (Apr 10, 2013)

What happen to the baby bunny.


----------



## Dyanne05 (Apr 10, 2013)

How is the little bunny doing


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

There's only damage to the ear correct?


----------



## DottieB (Mar 15, 2013)

The bunny did great for about a week, then it got it's head stuck in the slats of the cage and went into shock (I think) and passed this morning. It was a great learning experience for the kids about taking care of one of God's creatures. It wouldn't have ever survived in the wild, after the ear and back healed and started moving around, it couldn't move his back legs, only drag them.


----------



## Dyanne05 (Apr 10, 2013)

So sorry to hear that. God Bless You and your family....


----------

